# We the FFAs...



## rissanycffa (Feb 18, 2008)

Hereby declare we want a BHM Model Site! ! !

Who's with me?

Post Demo Shots here fatboys, so that we may "Shop around"!


----------



## lady of the dark (Feb 18, 2008)

I Am!! I Am!!


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Feb 18, 2008)

here ya go  

View attachment 100_0528.JPG


----------



## ~da rev~ (Feb 18, 2008)

I never pass up an opportunity to whore myself.


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Feb 18, 2008)

a couple more of me  

View attachment 100_0525.JPG


View attachment 100_0515.JPG


----------



## philosobear (Feb 18, 2008)

I was wondering about this the other day....it's not the done thing exactly, but I see no reason why it wouldn't fly....

anyone feel like watching a young mediterranean looking chap go from 190 to 350lbs with tasteful poses along the way?


----------



## Melian (Feb 18, 2008)

philosobear said:


> I was wondering about this the other day....it's not the done thing exactly, but I see no reason why it wouldn't fly....
> 
> anyone feel like watching a young mediterranean looking chap go from 190 to 350lbs with tasteful poses along the way?



*ding ding ding*


----------



## philosobear (Feb 18, 2008)

any particular desiderata?


----------



## flippedover (Feb 18, 2008)

~da rev~ said:


> I never pass up an opportunity to whore myself.



Axel, you're dreamy... :smitten:


----------



## ~da rev~ (Feb 18, 2008)

flippedover said:


> Axel, you're dreamy... :smitten:



:blush: Thanks


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Feb 19, 2008)

Given up too easily.


----------



## HeatherBBW (Feb 20, 2008)

We've thought about it a long time, adding a big guy to our site. The problem is that many guys don't want to do sets and just take a couple of snaps.

It's definitely something that deserves to be out there. Unfortunately, the only fat guy sites out there are for the gay community. Which is great, pro-fat all around! But seriously, you girls that want to see fat guys definitely should start something up. I'm always around for questions and any help in between my schedule.


----------



## lady of the dark (Feb 20, 2008)

philosobear said:


> any particular desiderata?




Just shoot some pictures you think we would like!


----------



## orinoco (Feb 20, 2008)

HeatherBBW said:


> We've thought about it a long time, adding a big guy to our site. The problem is that many guys don't want to do sets and just take a couple of snaps.
> 
> It's definitely something that deserves to be out there. Unfortunately, the only fat guy sites out there are for the gay community. Which is great, pro-fat all around! But seriously, you girls that want to see fat guys definitely should start something up. I'm always around for questions and any help in between my schedule.



i dunno if it is a lack of guys willing to do sets or a lack of quality photographers willing to take some snaps.


----------



## Parrothead711 (Feb 20, 2008)

Here is one of me - If there are any women (any age) in the Tampa - Orlando area really interested in meeting a Big Guy say Hi and if you want to help take more pics for me to share even better


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Feb 20, 2008)

Wow Parrothead, you are so hot your picture seems to have melted and disappeared. Wanna try that again? 

And welcome aboard!


----------



## topher38 (Feb 20, 2008)

here is a one of me hope you enjoy


----------



## ShyBHM (Feb 20, 2008)

i did have a few more pics but non showing face so not really reason to post them as well they all look the same 

i need to get over this shyness and phobia almost of showing face


----------



## topher38 (Feb 20, 2008)

Don't be Shy.. Shy I don't post anything here I wouldn't do say at the beach or pool..


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Feb 20, 2008)

Very nice topher!  thanks for sharing.

Hmmm, shy finally showing his face? That'd be earth shattering...


----------



## ShyBHM (Feb 20, 2008)

i know , i dunno if i can take that risk , i just cannot put the earth under that amount of strain


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Feb 20, 2008)

Awww...come on...you know you wanna.


----------



## Parrothead711 (Feb 21, 2008)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Wow Parrothead, you are so hot your picture seems to have melted and disappeared. Wanna try that again?
> 
> And welcome aboard!



Sorry - tried to upload and didn't notice it said file too big (alas the story of my life) so heres another try 

View attachment DSC01551.JPG


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Feb 21, 2008)

Ah, much better. 

Thanks for sharing, and once again, welcome aboard...I'm sure someone around here as some booze in a blender...but I believe we still lost that damned salt shaker.


----------



## nico7_uk (Feb 21, 2008)

How about a FFA photographer doing some shots of some of us? I could be persuaded it would be fun..its always a bit limited taking a pic of oneself


----------



## David Bowie (Feb 21, 2008)

Me a little bit ago








Me considerably fatter a long while ago




making a site is a possible prospect of mine
but will have to wait



oh yeah they're both self taken


----------



## topher38 (Feb 21, 2008)

Like I said I would never put something up I would not want anyone to see in public places like pools, beach or sauna... and how could I not show my handsome face it is one of my best parts..


----------



## Highsteppa (Feb 21, 2008)

I'd be curious to hear what the FFA's would want to see specifically with a BHM site? Would they want to see outgrown clothes, full frontal nudity, sports outfits/uniforms?

It's an intriguing idea.


----------



## BeckaBoo (Feb 22, 2008)

David Bowie said:


> Me a little bit ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hey hot stuff.

Work it fo tha camera. :wubu:


----------



## CuriousKitten (Mar 4, 2008)

I agree with the original poster. We DO need a BHM model site. STAT!

I'm totally on board with the idea.

And while we also LOVE the forum pictures, it's a little distracting to have to scroll down through all the text between pictures. A strictly picture site (maybe with hidden comments so you can still post comments and read others if you so choose) would be so awesome!

Has anything been done about this yet? If so, fill me in!

Thanks boys for showing off so far


----------



## aduronia (Mar 4, 2008)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Wow Parrothead, you are so hot your picture seems to have melted and disappeared. Wanna try that again?



teehee 

and, erm, rev? yeah, you sort of make me swoon.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Mar 5, 2008)

aduronia said:


> and, erm, rev? yeah, you sort of make me swoon.



 That is good to know  :bow:


----------



## doctorx (Mar 18, 2008)

Well, I guess I'm in. :blush: 

View attachment Chest_xsm.jpg


----------



## BUTTERFLY (Mar 19, 2008)

Loving this thread, going to have to get my BF to do some more pics this weekend


----------



## Ninja_Panda (Mar 19, 2008)

With all this money the ladies will throw to see us half naked, how should we split our millions?


----------



## hossbabyjr (Mar 19, 2008)

i can't believe i'm doing this... 

View attachment DSCN0444.JPG


----------



## kanskfish (Mar 19, 2008)

Just wondering do guys that lift count or not


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg (Mar 20, 2008)

HeatherBBW said:


> It's definitely something that deserves to be out there. Unfortunately, the only fat guy sites out there are for the gay community. Which is great, pro-fat all around! But seriously, you girls that want to see fat guys definitely should start something up. I'm always around for questions and any help in between my schedule.



You know, it is something that is curious. Given the number of BBW sites (amateur etc) that do everything from cheesecake photos to hardcore whatever, it is surprising that there aren't any (or exceedingly few) for BHM. I've seen articles online that have discussed this dearth of nude chubby fellas, excepting where the Gay community has basically (sort of) embraced us. 

I'll be honest, if I thought I could get a very cheap paysite going just by showing off my bod (nude, nearly nude etc) I think I would. The main problem would be the logistics of doing so (finding a photographer to do it, basically). Its not like it would have to charge much (assuming full adult content). I can laugh all the way to the bank (hey, its America and by gum people should not be ashamed of the way they make an honest living). 

I've actually tried searching for BHM nude sites online (I'm not bisexual, but it would be nice to see a fella built like me to get 'a little').....dunno, sort of a living vicariously through another BHM. I've seen a handful of hardcore movies with BHM and either BBWs, really skinny FFAs or Gay Chubby/Bear chasers. Some were good, others were insulting (yes, its true).


----------



## kanskfish (Mar 20, 2008)

Brooklyn Red Leg said:


> You know, it is something that is curious. Given the number of BBW sites (amateur etc) that do everything from cheesecake photos to hardcore whatever, it is surprising that there aren't any (or exceedingly few) for BHM. I've seen articles online that have discussed this dearth of nude chubby fellas, excepting where the Gay community has basically (sort of) embraced us.
> 
> I'll be honest, if I thought I could get a very cheap paysite going just by showing off my bod (nude, nearly nude etc) I think I would. The main problem would be the logistics of doing so (finding a photographer to do it, basically). Its not like it would have to charge much (assuming full adult content). I can laugh all the way to the bank (hey, its America and by gum people should not be ashamed of the way they make an honest living).
> 
> I've actually tried searching for BHM nude sites online (I'm not bisexual, but it would be nice to see a fella built like me to get 'a little').....dunno, sort of a living vicariously through another BHM. I've seen a handful of hardcore movies with BHM and either BBWs, really skinny FFAs or Gay Chubby/Bear chasers. Some were good, others were insulting (yes, its true).



Theres all sorts of webcam sites with women on it why not make one with men on it. I know one woman that does it she makes about 1000 every 2 weeks. Im not saying thats what youd make but you never know. You might get all the dames on this site revved up.


----------



## kanskfish (Mar 20, 2008)

Of course if you do that you could have a bunch of fellas that are light in the sneakers watching too, so might not want to do that.


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg (Mar 20, 2008)

kanskfish said:


> Theres all sorts of webcam sites with women on it why not make one with men on it. I know one woman that does it she makes about 1000 every 2 weeks. Im not saying thats what youd make but you never know. You might get all the dames on this site revved up.



Heh, I ain't gonna quit my day job.  At least I don't have a morals clause where I work, so it shouldn't be in conflict.  Of course, it might make going to the sci-fi/fantasy conventions I regularly attend a bit more interesting. :blush:



kanskfish said:


> Of course if you do that you could have a bunch of fellas that are light in the sneakers watching too, so might not want to do that.



::shrugs::

I'm confident enough in my sexuality that it wouldn't really bother, except maybe if the only people who subscribed were gay. If no women actually did so, then yea, I might be a tad...umm....put out.


----------



## SnapDragon (Mar 20, 2008)

Brooklyn Red Leg said:


> You know, it is something that is curious. Given the number of BBW sites (amateur etc) that do everything from cheesecake photos to hardcore whatever, it is surprising that there aren't any (or exceedingly few) for BHM. I've seen articles online that have discussed this dearth of nude chubby fellas, excepting where the Gay community has basically (sort of) embraced us.
> 
> I'll be honest, if I thought I could get a very cheap paysite going just by showing off my bod (nude, nearly nude etc) I think I would. The main problem would be the logistics of doing so (finding a photographer to do it, basically). Its not like it would have to charge much (assuming full adult content). I can laugh all the way to the bank (hey, its America and by gum people should not be ashamed of the way they make an honest living).
> 
> I've actually tried searching for BHM nude sites online (I'm not bisexual, but it would be nice to see a fella built like me to get 'a little').....dunno, sort of a living vicariously through another BHM. I've seen a handful of hardcore movies with BHM and either BBWs, really skinny FFAs or Gay Chubby/Bear chasers. Some were good, others were insulting (yes, its true).



Hee hee. Your avatar is cute. And I've not seen you post here before, so welcome.

(dribble)

Smite's site is apparently gearing up to do something like this, and the gallery there is already looking good (an easy-reference gallery that wasn't spread out all over a forum was something I've wanted for a while). We're not allowed to advertise it on here, but if you google BHM FFA it's fairly easy to find.

-SnapDragon.


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg (Mar 20, 2008)

Here is a rather blurry one (sorry, ignore the timestamp as I forgot to reset my camera)....:blush:


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 21, 2008)

Wow! Awesome picture, the blurriness kinda adds a bit of an artsy feel to it.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rojodi (Mar 21, 2008)

Here goes.... 

View attachment shower1.jpg


View attachment showerback3.jpg


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 21, 2008)

Brooklyn Red Leg said:


> You know, it is something that is curious. Given the number of BBW sites (amateur etc) that do everything from cheesecake photos to hardcore whatever, it is surprising that there aren't any (or exceedingly few) for BHM. I've seen articles online that have discussed this dearth of nude chubby fellas, excepting where the Gay community has basically (sort of) embraced us.
> 
> I'll be honest, if I thought I could get a very cheap paysite going just by showing off my bod (nude, nearly nude etc) I think I would. The main problem would be the logistics of doing so (finding a photographer to do it, basically). Its not like it would have to charge much (assuming full adult content). I can laugh all the way to the bank (hey, its America and by gum people should not be ashamed of the way they make an honest living).
> 
> I've actually tried searching for BHM nude sites online (I'm not bisexual, but it would be nice to see a fella built like me to get 'a little').....dunno, sort of a living vicariously through another BHM. I've seen a handful of hardcore movies with BHM and either BBWs, really skinny FFAs or Gay Chubby/Bear chasers. Some were good, others were insulting (yes, its true).



Many of the female models take all their own photos. It's not difficult, just takes a little longer. Set up a tripod and timer on your camera and away you go... If you join a site such as Southern Charms, I believe its very simple to do your own site, as most of the stuff such as billing, is done for you. There are quite a few men on there with their own sites.


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg (Mar 21, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> If you join a site such as Southern Charms, I believe its very simple to do your own site, as most of the stuff such as billing, is done for you. There are quite a few men on there with their own sites.



Ah, thanks for the tip, beautiful :smitten:. Hopefully I can get a website running (relatively) soon. :blush:


----------



## lady of the dark (Mar 21, 2008)

Brooklyn Red Leg said:


> Ah, thanks for the tip, beautiful :smitten:. Hopefully I can get a website running (relatively) soon. :blush:



Let us know when you do! Please! :eat2:


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 22, 2008)

hossbabyjr said:


> i can't believe i'm doing this...


 

Very hot. :smitten:


----------

